# FS titan 440I like new



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

Titan 440I like new used about 10 times 

comes with 100' house and 18" gun extention

located in johnston ri

475.00

if truely interested i will snap some pics


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

sure you got some pics of it?? how much extra would it cost to ship to iowa


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PrecisionPainting said:


> sure you got some pics of it?? how much extra would it cost to ship to iowa


You were suppose to say that includes shipping right?


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

lol hey i got a question for you work, i got a bid invite from a local mall but never bid out commercial before is there a way you could find out local rates?


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*pics shipping*

pics will be posted tonight

want to net 435 so the 40 might cover the shipping


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*pics reduction*

today only price reduction 

365 plus shipping pics attached


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice, but it ain't blue:no:


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*wow*

cant give it away

350 plus shipping


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Nice, but it ain't blue:no:


He'll throw in a can of graco blue spray paint. :whistling2:


thepainterr4you said:


> cant give it away
> 
> 350 plus shipping


Good price. I just do not need it i have 3 sprayers in my shop. All blue by the way Bender.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

workaholic said:


> All blue by the way Bender.


Yup, if you check out their website you realize that 'paint sprayers' are a tiny bit of what they do. They are a fluid handling company.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Tempting....

But i dont like 4 finger guns


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It is a good deal, but I think my next airless type pump with be a graco AAA or a 695 if my current large pump does not start performing better.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Mantis said:


> Tempting....
> 
> But i dont like 4 finger guns


If a gun is a deal breaker then you don't want it.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*Last Call*

300 picked up in RI 

please close thread at midnight if no interest


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Why not 300 + shipping?
If it does not sell then hold onto it untill the season peak and you should get your money out of it.
I would buy it for 3 bills plus shipping, i just have no use for it. It would be like tossing 3 bills away. 
Good deal if anyone is looking for a 440i


----------



## showmethepaint (Apr 12, 2009)

would take the 440 off your hands if available?


----------

